# 2801 Manuals



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks to DavidH









Domed mineral is excellent. The movement looks bomb proof, and I like the simplicity of this manual 17 jewel watch


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

What happened to the "mesh" Griff, I thought that looked kewl too: first time I saw a mesh on a watch that I liked the look of.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I will alternate the mesh with leather and Nato. Like all 3 types on a watch like this.









Not surprised Roy is out of stock of these. Great value, and a lot of class watch for the money.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A good buy you have there Griff, a simple honest watch


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

sacrilege


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

DavidH said:


> sacrilege
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is sacrilege David?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

'the treating of something sacred or highly valued with great disrespect'

...so I suggest you get it back on that mesh before the gods are angered


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Straight away then!!!


----------

